# Scorpion Killing Power



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

How big of an animal could my emperor scorpion

take down if he stung it?? Also how much could he eat?

If I put a small mouse 1-2 inches in with him could he

kill it and eat it??


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

It depends on the size of the scorp, is it adult?

I probably wouldnt feed mine anything much bigger than a pinky mouse.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I know that somewhere we covered this ad naseum....
As a VERY general rule, the larger and more heavily built the "pincers" the less danger the venom, the more slender, the more danger...A VERY GENERAL RULE and one to where as in all things, there are exceptions....

With Scorps venoms vary greatly. Would an emperor kill a mouse with its venom, no. Could an adult emperor kill a mouse with its claws, yes.

There are many species that can cause human fatalities, roughly 25 or so species...and none of them should be considered "pets".

There was a post on H. spinifer, and Boomer answered wisely in telling them to avoid them, as spinifer packs a hell of a punch when compared to Flat-rocks or Emperors...in fact some members of the genus can nad do cause serious medical problems and sometimes death.



> Heterometrus
> After Buthus, is the genus responsible for most of the serious stings in India. The lethal toxic antigenic protein isolated from the medically important H. bengalensis is toxin Hb which produces irreversible nerve blockage [64]. The venom of the less toxic H. Longimanus acts directly upon the postjunctional alpha-adrenocepotors in the anococcygeus muscles thus mimicing the agonist actions of noradrenaline. In depth studies confirmed the presense of noradrenaline in significant quantities within this venom accounting for the postjunctional alpha-agonist actions of the venom [65]. The venom of H. fulvipes has hemotoxic effects in addition to inhibiting the activity levels of acetycholine and acetylcholine esterase [66, 67].


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I've only seen my emperor sting once, and that was against a very badly injured _ Archimandrita tesselata_ (dont know the common name, but it was one massive 'roach!) The sting didnt even finish off the injured prey item which was missing a large chunk out of its body.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

If youd like to see a good show, get afew anoles (the little green lizards). They run like hell and the hunt is awesome to watch...


----------

